# It’s My two budgie’s first birthday with me tomorrow! Got any birthday surprise ideas?



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

Tomorrow, on April 3, will be my budgies Pete, and Luna’s very first birthday with me! I’m super exited, could anybody tell me any maybe home-made recipes for birds that would be ok for them to eat? Or a diy cake for birds? Thanks!


----------



## Flockofkeets (10 mo ago)

birdie bread! i would search up how to make it! a lot of budgies love it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you look at the Recipes for Budgies section of the forum for ideas?
*
*Recipes for Budgies*


----------



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

Flockofkeets said:


> birdie bread! i would search up how to make it! a lot of budgies love it!


Sorry for the late reply! That sounds so cute! Ill look into that, thanks!



FaeryBee said:


> *Did you look at the Recipes for Budgies section of the forum for ideas?*
> 
> *Recipes for Budgies*


 Thank you so much for recommending this to me, I’ll be sure check it out! Sorry for the late reply


----------

